# Adirondack chair plan



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

This chair can be built using just about any type wood you prefer. My first one was pine and I am in the process of building one of red cedar. A picture of the chair can be seen at:

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/4934-getting-ready-summer.html#post46087


CORRECTED PLANS:


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

*Adirondack continued*

CORRECTED LAYOUTS


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

*Error In Adirondack Plan*

The error was on the seat slats. They were shown as 13" long and should have been 24 1/4" long. It looks like I put the number of pieces in the length column.


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi George

I cannot understand how you can make such a mistake...

I never, never, never made such a mistake....Why the hell my nose is getting so long suddenly...

It reminds me that long time ago, when I was aircraft mechanic, we lowered the flaps on a working stand and Chrack all the flap got damaged and the flight delayed....

My crew-chief was called to the Boss (his name was Joe) that asked him "How you can do such a mistake"...
My crew chief replied "Joe...to you and to the rabbi's wife it will never happen, you know why, because you are not working...."

Regards
niki


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Niki, that's a good one. If mistakes were money I would be richer than Bill Gates.


----------



## sawzall (Jun 4, 2007)

great plans 

we built this type of chair in my wood 1 class for a few semesters, the radius'ed back panel is what makes them comfortable..


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Nice set of plans, George. 

How has the chair held up?


----------

